# T-45 Bird Strike



## sunny91 (Sep 18, 2008)

T-45 Bird Strike with pilot Summary..

Sunny


----------



## <simon> (Sep 21, 2008)

Another good video Sunny, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm officially an aviation geek.. I enjoyed that!

.


----------

